
The 20th-Century Obelisk - anarbadalov
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/the-20th-century-obelisk/
======
mensetmanusman
Pentahedrons and cylinders are more straightforward to build to a given
height, angled tops are necessary to prevent accumulation of corrosive
water/ice cycling.

------
g82918
I think part of the appeal of an obelisk is that it is hard to keep the stone
together during the raising. Erecting an obelisk in ancient times was a bit of
a hassle where one may be being erected would be considered a great act or at
least the act of a person able to waste resources. A modern feat would be like
the arch in Saint Louis where you use concrete and steel in a way that isn't
perfect for them(some tension).

------
doctor_eval
I was thinking maybe they discovered something on the moon. Alas, Paris.

